# How do you force "readiness" with a VAG-COM



## Lawn Ninja (Nov 24, 2003)

Ok the car is a OBD II MkIII Cabrio with a VR6 swap. The problem we are having is that the ECU is failing emmisions due to it's readiness state. It was fine and it checked out the last time it was at the referee, so I think it was somehow reset when the col pack was changed along with the 02's and the cat...
From what I understand you can force this state of readiness through the VAG-COM... Does anyone know the steps to do this?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

You cannot force the readiness. The readiness state changes as certain self-tests are performed.
There is a procedure that will allow the car to run these self tests and if they all pass your readiness will be properly set. That procedure varies from engine to engine, you will need to find the documentation for your particular car.


----------



## paultakeda (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (joako)*

Maybe we should have a sticky thread on performing the readiness test on a variety of engines. Though this is not the procedure for your car, the generic title you've got serves to become such a thread.








This is the procedure for the AWV, though I would think it would be the same for APH, AWD, AWW, and AWP as well (MkIV transverse 1.8T) -- someone with Bentleys for those engine codes can confirm:
1. Turn on car but do not start engine.
2. Connect VAG-COM and go to 01 - Engine Module
3. Clear DTCs
4. Perform Basic Settings, Group 060 - Throttle Body Alignment
5. Start the engine
6. Go to Measuring Block Group 034
7. Wait or rev engine around 2200 RPM until catalytic converter is over 350 degrees C
8. Perform Basic Settings, Group 034 while revving between 1800-2200 RPM - O2 Sensor Aging Test
9. Go to Measuring Block Group 046
10. Wait or rev engine until cat is over 440 deg. C
11. Perform Basic Settings, Group 046 while revving between 1800-2200 RPM - Catalytic Converter Test
12. Perform Basic Settings, Group 077 with engine at idle - Secondary Air System Test
13. Perform Basic Settings, Group 070 with engine at idle, if Reed Op. shows briefly open and close gas cap then repeat test - EVAP System Test


_Modified by paultakeda at 1:03 PM 9-18-2005_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

PanEuropean had posted how to set the readiness for the BAP (W12) engine in this fourm. Could someone dig it up?
Readiness code [for AWW and AWP 1.8t engines]
Readiness code [for AWD 1.8t engine]
Readiness code [for TDI: ALH, BEV]
Readiness code [for 2.0l: AEG, AVH, AZH]



_Modified by joako at 5:44 PM 9-18-2005_


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: (joako)*

My 1.8t failed. failed o2 heating, secondary air, and one other. I have both my O2s hooked up, I have a cia if that has anything to do with the secondary air?
what controls the o2 heating, Secondary air 


_Modified by grnjetta6 at 10:18 AM 9-19-2005_


----------

